# Review my new website please:)



## heaven~lord (Nov 18, 2010)

hey guys i creating a new website
creating= still adding more info 
please read

First please dont giv any comments on domain name
lol
rest other all reviews are welcome
website is
http://www.swatkatz.com/
this website aims to provide knowledge to all new people to internet
basics knowldege and  some nice knowledge and updates
if you wanna post any tutorial their you are welcomed just pm me
anyway please giv reviews
thank you


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 18, 2010)

cool logo


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks good....keep adding them tutorials!


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 18, 2010)

good stuff
_____________________________





Antec1200 filter project


----------



## heaven~lord (Nov 18, 2010)

@copenhagen69 thanx
@DRDNA i havnt launched website still as still i ahve to add lot more 
and i will try my best to keep it updating


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 18, 2010)

It has a nice web 2.0 look to it. Friendly colour scheme. I like it.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 18, 2010)

Are you asking just graphically? Grammar, Spelling, and sentence structure? Is English your primary language?

http://www.webpagetest.org/result/101118_D10A/

You need to optimize images. 9 second load time for page completion is very slow.

Your header image is 151K - since it isn't a still shot of nature there is no reason to use that high quality for the web. The entire site is just under 1MB for just the images.

Postive... I like the layout. Color palette is pleasant.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice, simple, to the point.

Under categories ... "Advertisement" is spelled incorrectly.

Your tagline, "Your Source of Learning", is ambiguous and grammatically weak.


----------



## heaven~lord (Nov 19, 2010)

@HalfAHertz
thanx 
@ZenZimZaliben
hmm english isnt my first languange
hmm i will reduce header size

@Kreij
thanx
and i will correct spellings


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 21, 2010)

Would add the ports and setup of Yahoo mai land microsoft mail using Outlook 2007


----------



## Kreij (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry ... I should have been a little more informative when I posted ...


			
				Me said:
			
		

> Your tagline, "Your Source of Learning", is ambiguous and grammatically weak.



What I meant is that it should read "Your source *for* learning", and I think that you should make it more specific. Maybe something like "Your source for internet knowledge" or something along those lines so people immediately know what your site if all about.

Just a suggestion.  The site is nice.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks good but then again I did acid back in the early 80's.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 21, 2010)

I like the overall design, though it'd be nice if in the future you can get it to scale for wider screens. The main banner/logo looks good, but I feel is a tad too tall...if you can shorten it up and make "Your Source for Learning" a little thicker lettering, I think you'd be set on that aspect. It looks good now, don't get me wrong, but I'd like to see more content upon loading and less site title banner.

And honestly I love the plain black background, keeps things clean, easy to view...and I just prefer it so nice work there. Really the rest of the layout looks great to me...simple, easy to navigate and read. Keep up the nice work on that site and it could pay off. Really my only complaints would be overall width and banner size...so nice work! Most sites get way worse marks from me on that aspect and are much more well known. You should feel pretty good about what you've done thus far.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 21, 2010)

Start page is too long, care to chop it into 2 bits or more (page 1, page 2, etc) ?

And the spelling for advertisement is wrong in the linky column.


----------



## Arel3 (Dec 12, 2010)

A wordpress is not a website. It's a blog. And that's all it is.
What that is is practically the same thing as every nut bag and joe schmoe that has and runs all their endeavors on a myspace profile falsely claiming they have a "website" and when you ask them for the URL they say "Yeah...myspace.com slash -" my interest in whatever they're doing is lost and completely gone, not returning, right there.

I've been studying web development and application coding for over 20 years. 
When someone calls their myspace, facebook, a wordpress, or any other template or something that's NOT a website their "website they built"...It fires me up. 
They didn't build it. They barely did anything compared to what it takes to actually and truly build a website. They used a template, clicked on buttons and typed in text areas in a control panel. They, and I have to assume that you, know absolutely nothing about coding and really "building a website" from scratch. 

Lame and insulting to people like me that have worked hard on learning how to hard code for very many years. 

Your efforts and purpose are genuine and very commendable.
I applaud that! And support it. But what I said above, I'm sorry, is how I feel.


----------

